# TT75 A PTO shaft keeps turning



## John Adkins (Aug 9, 2018)

Just replaced the clutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing in my NH TT75 A. It runs and pulls like a champ now, but the PTO shaft won't stop even when disengaged. Any ideas?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The front clutch is set too tight. Did you use the New Holland setup tool? If not, do that and the problem will be solved.


----------



## John Adkins (Aug 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The front clutch is set too tight. Did you use the New Holland setup tool? If not, do that and the problem will be solved.


I bought the clutch kit from KY Clutch, it came with a black plastic tool to align the clutch. Should I get one from NH?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would do exactly as the New Holland repair manual describes, with the New Holland tool. You need the space between the two components of the pressure plate system spot on.


----------



## John Adkins (Aug 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I would do exactly as the New Holland repair manual describes, with the New Holland tool. You need the space between the two components of the pressure plate system spot on.


Ok Thanks. Would the clutch being adjusted too tight do it as well? The clutch has no play in it. As soon as you let off the clutch at all it engages.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

When you push the clutch down with your hand, you should have 1" to 1-1/2" of free travel before you feel the clutch engage. If not, adjust the linkage.


----------



## John Adkins (Aug 9, 2018)

sixbales said:


> When you push the clutch down with your hand, you should have 1" to 1-1/2" of free travel before you feel the clutch engage. If not, adjust the linkage.


Ok going to try that


----------

